# I didn't catch a big flathead last night



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

But my partner Chad Carr got a dandy!









This huge male flathead ate a goldfish at 0230. I told Chad it was on it's way home after the bar closed 










A beautiful fish for a dedicated trophy hunter.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Dang thats a toad! Nice. How long are your trips out usually?


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

We generally fish from dusk till dawn but got a late start last night. Water temperature is high
(80+ degrees) so we have been using goldfish for bait to insure they stay alive.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome job!!! Congratulations Chad!!!


----------



## catfishcc (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank u.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

P.S.
Released that fish and hope to find it before spawn some year. When fat before spawn it could be pushing 70


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

That looks allot bigger than 57 pounds.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Just confused why it's light out if you fish at night? Nice fish.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Bassthumb said:


> Just confused why it's light out if you fish at night? Nice fish.


The sun came up and it got all light and stuff.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

what a HOG!
sherman


----------

